# Summer camp for bees



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Just a thought...would be be wise to save a hive that had the propensity to build comb like that out in the open, near the ground in a moderately severe climate (during the winter). Of course I have presumed that the hive is in the location where you are from (WI).

Now, me, I too, would put them in a store bought box, in a nanosecond (or one of my homemade boxes), but just for discussion purposes, is it possible a bad trait could be propogated?

I suppose it could be, but then what's the worst thing that could happen, the line of bees doesn't make it...


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I've seen other pictures like that, you'd think rain would cause em terrible problems. Doesn't all the stored pollen get wet and mold? How bout open brood?
I guess bees will be bees

Dave


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

That pic of the flying bee with pollen is excellent!
Tom


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Jeffzhear said:


> Just a thought...would be be wise to save a hive that had the propensity to build comb like that out in the open, near the ground in a moderately severe climate (during the winter)


Yeah, Wisconsin. As for propagating bad traits, the fact that this swarm stayed so close to home and waited for us to come collect it seems like a GOOD thing to me. Bet if we'd had an empty swarm box in place they would have moved right in.


drobbins said:


> I've seen other pictures like that, you'd think rain would cause em terrible problems. Doesn't all the stored pollen get wet and mold? How bout open brood?
> Dave


You would think it would be a mess, wouldn't ya? Maybe they cluster fairly tightly over the brood in a rain storm. We had a huge downpour in the time frame they were there, you would think they would get washed away even. Amazing little critters.


Jesus_the_only_way said:


> That pic of the flying bee with pollen is excellent!
> Tom


Thanks Tom! This one?

Sheri


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Sherri,
In the other photos on your site it looks like your hives are painted with aluminum paint. Is that what it is? How does it work out for you?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes, that is aluminum paint. This is the "good stuff", it costs $25+ a gallon. We have tried the cheap stuff and went back to the better grade. We figure it reflects sunlight back and helps keep the bees a bit cooler.
We just picked up a load of supers that were already in "our" color. We were happy, we didn't even have to paint!

Sheri


----------

